# Bought a new car but need help with what products to buy!



## Iladtani (Sep 10, 2012)

Hey! I'm new to this site but have been glued to it for months! 

I've gone and bought a brand new car replacing my Ford fiesta 05 diesel. I've bought a Vauxhall corsa SE 1.4.

I've never owned a brand new car before or bought one for so much money. The car is getting delivered on Friday and I'd love some help and support About what products I should use after turning down dealership "supaguard" thanks to this forum! So I want to start detailing and looking after my car and investment. 

I want something similar to supaguard that seals the paintwork and interior so what should I go for? How do I do it? What should I use to clean my car from now on? I'm in a complete open mind about it all so suggest away and explain everything to me cus I'm a complete beginner! I've seen snow foam but what is it? How much? Where from? How do I do it? 

I'd love you to tell me everything guys so I can order tonight and get started on the weekend! What is your honest opinion of everything I need. 

Sorry if this is in the wrong section! Many thanks guys! 

Dan


----------



## cam73 (Oct 5, 2008)

A lot of choices (and prices) available but basically it sounds like you are looking for a sealant rather than a wax for the bodywork. For trim and interior there are also a variety of options. G Techniq do a whole range of products that are expensive but are long lived on the car if you apply correctly. Both Werkstat and Wolfs Chemicals do similar products. I've used Werkstat Prime/Jett/Glos sealant system for a number of years and more recently added Wolfs Chemicals products for treating the wheels and trim. I'm sure plently of others will be along to give advice. Personally I use the Polished Bliss website for most of my needs. :thumb:


----------



## Iladtani (Sep 10, 2012)

Thanks for that! To be honest I'd just love someone to say "right, this is what you need for this and this and so on so I can go buy it. I just don't have a clue but really want to learn! Thanks a lot for the response! I'll definitely check out that website when I get home from work. Just wish I knew what I was looking for properly! Can anyone fully explain the difference between a sealant and wax. Do I still wax it further down the line even if I have sealant? 

Such a novice I am haha! But I'm serious. About getting into this!


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

You can wax after a sealant but you really do not need to.

To my mind, quite possibly the biggest problem for anyone new is just the utterly overwhelming choice for nearly every product. 

Everyone has their own favourites, I have a big soft spot for Optimum products but others will prefer brand X or Y. I like the system approach to products where each product is designed to compliment each other, for example Optimum or Zaino. Others prefer to mix and match their products. There is no clear cut right or wrong here. Also bear in mind there are just as many fashions and fads as there are in any other area of life

What kind of money do you want to spend in total


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

Just to add some reading material

http://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/acatalog/car-care-advice.html

http://www.autogeek.net/detailingtips.html

Plus there is the DW Guide section http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=17

My suggestion for reading the various guides is to focus on the techniques not the products


----------



## Idaeus (Sep 5, 2012)

The guys above seem to have most of it covered, but in addition to this; Some fellow Corsa owner advice lol. You will want to get some Tar Remover or Clay ready for when you get the car. Corsa's have 3 water drains on the under side of the doors and as such tend to cause marks under the door when they leak out excess grease etc left from the factory. (Very common on brand new Corsa's)

Either of the above mentioned products removes the marks with ease and it should stop happening within a couple of months.

Here is an example of how it looks.


----------



## Iladtani (Sep 10, 2012)

Thanks for the tip about the drainage on the doors! I'm happy to spend a bit like to get a bit of a starting set of products going but I'm getting overwhelmed at the minute by how much stuff there is out there! The car is carbon flash like a nearly black colour and I want it to sparkle, I need to order this stuff tonight so I can get cracking come Friday. I've read about iron x and that seems good so probably will get that along with some clay. Will also get a wash mit. Do I need something to dry it? Should I get that snow foam stuff, it looks really good. Do I need a pressure washer for that? Anything else you could recommend? What car shampoo? What sealant? Thanks so much for being patient with someone who doesn't have a clue! Maybe in 6 months ill be able to understand everything fully and experiment with other stuff. But I just need to know what to go for! Cheers!


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

I would give some careful consideration to the Serious Performance kits. Really good products at an excellent price. The advantage of the SP kits is not only are the products good but you also get the towels etc for drying 

As for pressure washers, snow foam etc. Do you need them, no. Nice things to have, yes. Others may well disagree.

Just as an alternative to Serious Performance, have a look at the Bilt Hamber range.


----------



## Idaeus (Sep 5, 2012)

I use Bilt Hamber Clay myself. Very good stuff and it only needs water as a lubricant which is a bonus.


----------



## deeman72 (Feb 14, 2007)

get yourself a decent wash mit if you haven't already done so bud!

basic kit - you don't want to be getting any swirls or picking up scratches


----------



## Iladtani (Sep 10, 2012)

Top call on the serious performance kits. There's one on there for 50 quid tempted by that. Looks like it will have everything I need. My main aim is sealing the car. Can anyone enlighten me on this? How do I do it? How much do I need and so on. Thanks for all the help. Easily the most friendly and reliable forum I've used.


----------



## Iladtani (Sep 10, 2012)

Also I'm pretty sure that kit has a good wash mit. Very important to avoid those horrible swirls. Pulled alongside a 12 plate astra in black the other day. You guys would of had a heart attack. Looked like someone had washed it with a stone.!


----------



## deeman72 (Feb 14, 2007)

Iladtani said:


> Also I'm pretty sure that kit has a good wash mit. Very important to avoid those horrible swirls. Pulled alongside a 12 plate astra in black the other day. You guys would of had a heart attack. Looked like someone had washed it with a stone.!


 ,,,,,, :lol:


----------



## Iladtani (Sep 10, 2012)

That's it done! Ordered the seriously performance kit will get me started! Will 250ml of sealant do a car? Should I put it on the alloys?


----------



## Moggytom (Dec 28, 2011)

I just got a brand new Ibiza in green got the auto glym life shine sealer put on but I'm goin to do it myself also ordered poor boys wheels sealer as the alloys are quite hard to clean even tho there new and r222 wax for after I've sealed it . Sealer I'm using was recommended to me in the wax section by a few people look under wax an in the thread best wax for green car theres a link to some of the stuff in there


----------



## Iladtani (Sep 10, 2012)

My car is more of a black colour. So do I wax after I've sealed?


----------



## Chri5 (May 18, 2008)

IiBasically, polish and sealant and wax on top but tbh its upto you if you want to wax on top as it will pit a different finish ontop of the sealant.

Polish wax sealant
Polish sealant
Or polish sealant wax.

You can try all methods then judge your own experience.

I did mine using auto glym srp polish then used dodo juice purple haze as the wax, put 2 coats of wax on.

After about a month i washed and topped it up with sealand for a different look, the sealant i use is blackfire and it gave a wet look.

When done just watch what you use regarding shampoo as wash and wax can change its appearance again, then others can strip off your hard work over time.

Dodo born to be mild or zymol autowash are cheap options and have no enchanting change.

Just my 2 pence worth as im still a begginer myself so someone may correct me.


Sent from my xperia Play using my fat fingers.


----------



## Iladtani (Sep 10, 2012)

So I've got to polish first! Right okay. I'm just gonna use the sealant I've used from this kit I've bought and then at a later date experiment with products. Is 250ml sealant enough?


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

Iladtani said:


> So I've got to polish first! Right okay. I'm just gonna use the sealant I've used from this kit I've bought and then at a later date experiment with products. *Is 250ml sealant enough*?


I've used Poorboys Ex-P in the past, that was a 500ml bottle and lasted for quite a few applications, so 250ml should be fine. You don't want to be putting sealant on too thick or it will be a pig to buff off.


----------



## Iladtani (Sep 10, 2012)

Thanks! Is it easy to apply? Is it visible to see how thick I'm applying it?


----------



## Chri5 (May 18, 2008)

> Thanks! Is it easy to apply? Is it visible to see how thick I'm applying it?


Just apply it even....you will see as it hazes off , i use about 3 pea size drops on an applicator for an average size bonnet.

Sent from my xperia Play using my fat fingers.


----------



## Tightscot (Aug 14, 2012)

Good Luck - my advice? From a fellow noob. Stick to this small list to start off with - with what I bought and have been happy with so far (I have a black car):
A decent shampoo (Auto Finesse Lather)
Clay Bar (Bilt Hambert Medium) (water lubed so its easy)
Polish (R222) and Black Hole Glaze, trying out combo's of one or both
Wax (Dodo Purple Haze)
Decent wash mitt
Wheel Brush
Non Acid wheel cleaner (I use Muc Off - don't laugh, works a treat)
Lots of micro fibre towels / cloths (you can't have too many)
A quick detailer (Ag Aqua Wax - brilliant) Meguiars Quik Detailer (not so good for me, bit greasy)
Two Buckets (from tesco / Lidl)
Hose

Then take it from there - like you I was overwhelmed by the myriad of product, see my post http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=280017

Don't try and achieve the finish you see here from some of the best, it's taken them a long time to learn how to do that. Start simple and work up - or your wallet is going to take a hammering and half the stuff you buy will sit in the garage. Sound like I've been there? 

I liked Polished Bliss too (other suppliers are available) - good prices and great service. PB - samples always welcome 

Good Luck - it gets obsessive very quickly!

Just wanted to add, yes - that was the start list, you should see the bloody collection of stuff I have now!!!


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

The Serious Performance polish and sealant are very easy to use. 250ml of sealant will do the car many many times

The products have simple instructions as they really are easy things to use


----------



## Iladtani (Sep 10, 2012)

Great advice guys Thanks! Think it's probably best that I've just got this kit to start me off! Comes with good shampoo, sealant and so on. Not so sure it comes with polish though so will have to find something good for that. Doesn't come with a clay bar either... Is that necessary at this stage in a cars life and before sealing?


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

Clay is useful but you can buy a bar of Bilt Hamber clay for roughly £10. What kit did you buy?


----------



## Iladtani (Sep 10, 2012)

This is what I bought. Anything else I need?

http://www.seriousperformance.co.uk/Products,74,toView_559.html


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

Fallout removers (along the lines of Tardis & IronX) and a clay bar as mentioned Bilt Hamber is excellent as you only need water as lube - I'd suggest putting it in hot water before use to make it more pliable though.

You'll get the best look from your polish & sealant/wax if you've got a good base to work with on the paint.


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

There is probably a huge list of other things you could buy but the only thing I would say to consider is some clay and wheel cleaner. I have no tried the SP clay but do not doubt its ability or probably the most popular clay is the Bilt Hamber.

Effectively the routine would be - wash, clay, polish, sealant, job done


----------



## Iladtani (Sep 10, 2012)

Lovely! Been looking at iron x so will Deffo get that with some clay. The bilt hamber one! Get some decent wheel cleaner and sorted. Do I need a different sealant for the wheels?


----------

